# Durable French Polish = 'Hard Shellac' ?



## kepla (5 Nov 2006)

Hi. Newbie here - hoping that this topic hasn't been covered before (I did do a forum search). 8) 
One of my favourite finishes - both in looks and ease/speed of application - is French Polish but, unfortunately , it is not very durable. As well as the usual furniture projects I also make musical instruments and shellac would be the ideal finish, if only it could stand up better to frequent handling. 
I have heard rumours that an Australian company have developed what they are calling 'hard shellac'. I gather that this is nothing to do with it being difficult to apply but is on account of it drying to a finish which is as tough and durable as polyurethane (but hopefully much better looking). 
So, I was wondering if any of you good people on this list had heard of such a product and might know where I could get hold of some ? :?: 
Thanks.


----------



## houtslager (5 Nov 2006)

go to Jenkins and ask for their "modified french polish"


----------



## Scrit (6 Nov 2006)

From the 1930s onwards phenolics (as in phenolic plastics or Tufnol) and other organo-plastic additives (including melamine) have been added to commercially available French polishes to enhance duribality. I believe that Dr. Leo Baekeland ("father" of Bakelite) did some work on this as early as the 1920s. Does this product use a phenol derivatibve, HS?

Scrit


----------



## MIGNAL (16 Nov 2006)

The traditional way musical instrument makers have used to 'toughen' the french polish finish is to add a small percentage of some of the harder resins- Copal and Sandarac are commonly used.


----------

